# Cupping therapy



## Cheryl O (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about reimbursement from Medicare for Cupping therapy?  I have an acupuncturist asking for authorization for this type of therapy, but I am finding very little information.  Is this an accepted form of treatment?  I code for worker's comp and we follow Medicare guidelines.  
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
Cheryl


----------



## insight (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure about medicare however, we bill cupping to workers comp & mva's and it is usually covered. We use cpt code 97016.
Hope that helps.


----------



## andrea_perrego@hotmail.com (May 16, 2016)

*Cupping/Tui-Na/Gua-Sha*

Our office has Acupuncture and wants to bill 97140 for Cupping/Tui-Na/Gua-Sha, CPT Book states 97139, which is the correct code to bill.

Thanks.


----------

